# Mossy Oak New Bottomland



## Nitro (Jun 8, 2006)

Everything old is new again......

Mossy Oak Camoflauge is reintroducing what I have always considered to be the best Camo pattern - ever. 

Mossy Oak New Bottomland!! It appears that Toxey Haas and Co. listended to their customer's requests. It appears to be true to the pattern of the original.

I bought my first Mossy Oak Bottomland gear in 1986 and could not believe how effective it was...........

Get you some!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll buy it !!!!!!!  Never cared for Obsession !!!


----------



## Trizey (Jun 8, 2006)

I like all the MO patterns, including this one.

Did anyone notice how large that oak in the picture is?


----------



## Michael Lee (Jun 8, 2006)

Why re-invent the wheel, unless you have the money to, like them 

ML


----------



## Nitro (Jun 8, 2006)

ML, 

I don't think that they reinvented anything this time. They just responded to customer comment.  

(Or a shrewd Marketing program.) I will buy some new Bottomland, all my old stuff is too small and/or worn out. 

I find it to be a great pattern for Turkey hunting in the early season. It is my all time favorite pattern for Duck hunting, especially in  the  Flooded Timber......


----------



## Michael Lee (Jun 8, 2006)

agarr,

I didn't mean for this re-released pattern, I meant for the years of all the "newer" patterns.  They would have done fine with the orignal.  That's what I meant on the comment above. 

ML


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 8, 2006)

I was gonna say... THATS NOT NEW.. thats the old original.. I still have some but like most of my older camo cloths.. they have gotten closet shrinkage real bad


----------



## GAGE (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks good now they need to listen to me and bring back tree stand, that is my all time favorite!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 8, 2006)

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> agarr,
> 
> I didn't mean for this re-released pattern, I meant for the years of all the "newer" patterns.  They would have done fine with the orignal.  That's what I meant on the comment above.
> 
> ML




I realized that..... Too bad that old worn out camo can't be turned in for Mossy Oak stock..... I'd be wealthy...


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 8, 2006)

tampaspicer said:
			
		

> It's called that weight gain.


I'm just retaining water


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats great!!!! I still have an old pair of bottomland pants that I flat wore out. You can bet I ll be gettin some!!!! BTW...I also still have some old Mossy Oak (greenleaf and full foliage) camo. Im definetly a M.O. fan!!!!


----------



## WSB (Jun 8, 2006)

Still looks good, I have allways bought Realtree untill last year. I had worn out all my camo and bought mossy oak. I like the patterns better.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 8, 2006)

I like all of their old patterns.....Bottomland, green leaf, and tree stand...


----------



## TJay (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats great news.  Now if they would just bring back Trebark...


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 9, 2006)

Bottomland, treestand and my all time favorite, fall folliage. Bring em all back.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 9, 2006)

TJay said:
			
		

> Thats great news.  Now if they would just bring back Trebark...


----------



## kevincox (Jun 9, 2006)

Mossyoak Rules!


----------



## whitworth (Jun 9, 2006)

*Sometimes things stay the same*

The Camoflauge clothing business reminds me of the fishing lure business, the latter in which I once worked.

Lures caught more fishermen, than fish, I learned.   And Camo clothing catches more hunters, than deer, I suspect.  

The worst deficit a hunter has is the eyes - his civilian eyes.  

I guess it's tough to sell camo that fits a deer's eyes.   Deer don't write up any advertisements!


----------



## tearbritches (Jun 10, 2006)

i used to love the bottomland, treestand, and fall folliage patterns. it took me awhile to figure out why they kept changing the patterns every yr. now that i have it figured, i'll not waste my money on designer camo's. bdu's are better made and last longer, don't fade as quick. besides, i enjoyed my hunting a lot more in the days before it was so commercialized. so, if i can save money, wear better clothing , and do my part to buck the status quo...so much the better! anyway, the critters don't care!


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 11, 2006)

The best thing about that picture is that the dude is turkey hunting with RED letters on his Mossey Oak cap. Doh!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 12, 2006)

I ordered a couple t-shirts from Cabelas in their konifer pattern. Think I'm gonna like in when hunting from pine thickets. Used to be a great pattern for hunting hardwoods called "oak country". Haven't seen it in a long time. Found a very different pattern in a pair of pants at the thrift store a few months ago. Never seen it before but it does great in places with a lot of fall leaves. Tested it out with some b&w pics. Blended right in totally. Tried to find it on the net with no luck. Wish I could find a shirt in the same pattern. I've killed just as many deer in jeans and a solid or plaid shirt but I like camo all the same.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 12, 2006)

I like the old MO patterns as well. I think the bottomland, original green leaf, and treestand are some of the best.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanatos said:
			
		

> The best thing about that picture is that the dude is turkey hunting with RED letters on his Mossey Oak cap. Doh!



I thought the same thing  !!!

........not only is it _red_, it's WHITE too  !!!

He's gonna git his self shot with that hat on  !!!

Hope he doesn't hunt public-land, cause ya just know he's "yelpin" his fool head off too  !!!

_Mossy Oak _might wanna rethink their advertising photography layouts  !!??


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't worry. He's wearin' Mossy Oak so nobody can see him.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanatos said:
			
		

> The best thing about that picture is that the dude is turkey hunting with RED letters on his Mossey Oak cap. Doh!



If there hadn't been that red on there we would have never known he was there


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 12, 2006)

I had a total doofus who used to live near me that always dressed in brown during deer season....no orange ever...always brown. Wonder the idiot didn't get shot while he was trespassing on everybody's land.


----------



## nwgahunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*Nah!*



			
				Just 1 More said:
			
		

> I'm just retaining water



Just peaches and twinkies


----------



## Gadget (Jun 12, 2006)

They're bringing back two versions of Bottomland, the original pattern and a new modern 3D version that will be done soon.

Jim Crumley is bringing back a new 3D treebark as well for 07.


Mossy Oak has a new Turkey vest comming for 07, called the Bob Dixon Limited Edition. They will be making 1986 units.  I had a chance to try the first revision while Turkey hunting with the Mossy Oak crew in Alabama this past April. It's a shoulder strap type vest. Will be Bottomland on the inside, New Breakup on the out. The first 100 vests will be auctioned off with all proceeds going a cancer charity. There will be a bunch of custom calls that will come with the first 100. These calls will be special limited edtition 1-100 calls made just for these vests. Several call makers have already commited, I can't comment on the names as of yet.

The design engineer flew down from NY to hunt with us and do some field tryouts. It's a very nice vest, they didn't hold back on this one !!.


----------



## short stop (Jun 17, 2006)

thats some great stuff- I  wore my old original  Mossy oak till  it faded  to th epoint it was just wore out ---I would buy  some like that again in a heart beat.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2006)

The original MO made you invisible to deer, as long as you were fully camo'ed up. While wearing the original I've had deer walk within 2 yds of me while I was standing in front of an oak tree with no other cover. I will be stocking up!


----------

